# Cascadia Forest Defense Action Camp



## CascadiaRising (Jun 19, 2011)

Come out to Cascadia this summer!





For more information go to:
http://www.forestdefensenow.com/


----------



## CascadiaRising (Jun 24, 2011)

Cascadia Forest Defense 2011 Action Camp, July 22nd-25th
This July activists are invited to to support direct action in defense of our beloved, ancient coastal rainforest, the Elliott State Forest. Under the watchful mismanagement of the Oregon Department of Forestry, timber barons are actively razing this rare, 93,000 acre cathedral of previously untouched wilderness. It's time for friends of Cascadia to take a stand against the dozens of clearcuts on the table for 2011-2012.

Workshops will include: Map and compass, climb trainings, backwoods stealth and evasion, know your rights, and anti-oppression. Campers should be self sufficient with food and water. Town will be an hour drive away from the campsite, though there will be a creek near the site for those with water filters. The Elliott lies roughly 2 hours Southwest of Eugene. Specific directions to the site will be posted on forestdefensenow.com the week before camp, or you can contact Thomas at (530)521-4991 for directions until the 22nd. Please contact[email protected] if you would like to share a ride or if you need a ride.


----------

